# Apartment in Al Rehab



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello to All,

I will be coming to Al Rehab with my 19 years old son on March 29.
I am looking for a long term (1 year) furnished apartment; no luxuries needed, just clean place with basic amenities and not too high rent 

I could also accept a place for 1 week, while looking for a permanent accommodation.

I wonder if any of you have any solid leads in this regards.

I am a professional female (naturopathic medicine) and my son is an athlete. We are quiet, clean and decent people.

Thank you for reading my post.

Nila


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Nila said:


> Hello to All,
> 
> I will be coming to Al Rehab with my 19 years old son on March 29.
> I am looking for a long term (1 year) furnished apartment; no luxuries needed, just clean place with basic amenities and not too high rent
> ...


I'm looking to move on from my apartment soon into a Villa - so it may be free - but not until end April or May.

Why have u picked Al Rehab ??? 
Do you have a job here?

my 18 year old son will be arriving the same day for 3 weeks with his mum and 2 younger siblings - maybe nice for them to meet up?
Have u been here b4?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

aqua said:


> I'm looking to move on from my apartment soon into a Villa - so it may be free - but not until end April or May.
> 
> Why have u picked Al Rehab ???
> Do you have a job here?
> ...


Hi Adrian,
Thank you for your reply. 
I am coming to Al Rehab because my son wants to train in the boxing club there. He is an athlete and wants to experience boxing Egyptian style.

I hope that my and your son can meet and socialize !

Please, kindly let me know some details about the apartment you will be giving up.
What is the rent, is it furnished, what stage, how far from the club, etc.

Kindest regards,

Beata


----------

